# Is this a pheasant back (hawk wing). If so, how good are they?



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Please refer to this thread in this forum.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538052


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. Going to try them tomorrow


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

I personally love them just cut away the tough pieces


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

yes and yes! they are really tasty.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the best size for them to be a good eater? I found a few today but didn't pick them. When they are young are they a little on the orange side?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

hemry1982 said:


> What is the best size for them to be a good eater? I found a few today but didn't pick them. When they are young are they a little on the orange side?


Read through the following thread to see what others are saying.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538052

Here is a really good video to watch with some good information.


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

harvested some pheasant backs today, half of them were too tough to eat. Sauteed the tender pieces with some garlic, real butter, a few morels and some dirty bastard beer. The dryads saddle created a delicious sauce. My advice would be to sample them in the woods before taking them to make sure they are tender enough. This mushroom would be great with some flesh. go tigers


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

After reading these posts about the Dryad's, I happened to find a few a couple days ago. I prepped as above, butter and a little minced garlic. I had chicken on the grill with the sauteed shrooms. Outstanding..


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

petronius said:


> Read through the following thread to see what others are saying.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538052
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the video. I have an area that I cut the ash off a couple years ago and then filled over the stumps. With the fill settling the tops of the stumps are ground level and they are covered with these. I never tried them before but may do so now.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Thanks for the video. I have an area that I cut the ash off a couple years ago and then filled over the stumps. With the fill settling the tops of the stumps are ground level and they are covered with these. I never tried them before but may do so now.


When I first actually started to notice them several years ago, I thought they were just like artist conk or some other shelf mushroom. Of course, I never paid much attention to them. I started to get into mushroom hunting in S.E. Mi with a couple of buddies and started to see them all over the place. After researching them, I decided to try them. Boy was I surprised. People with the mushroom hunters group we went out with never mentioned the pheasant's back. Now I think they wanted to keep then for themselves. :lol:
Scout 2, I mentioned before my friend has property on Walker Rd. I have not looked for pheasant's backs in the area before. Do you see a lot of them in the Lake City area?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Found some last weekend. I tried them but after seeing the video I see I picked ones that were too big. Tasted great but chewy as leather. I will try them again when I find some smaller ones. Thanks for the video, I was very informative.

Ganzer


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

petronius said:


> When I first actually started to notice them several years ago, I thought they were just like artist conk or some other shelf mushroom. Of course, I never paid much attention to them. I started to get into mushroom hunting in S.E. Mi with a couple of buddies and started to see them all over the place. After researching them, I decided to try them. Boy was I surprised. People with the mushroom hunters group we went out with never mentioned the pheasant's back. Now I think they wanted to keep then for themselves. :lol:
> Scout 2, I mentioned before my friend has property on Walker Rd. I have not looked for pheasant's backs in the area before. Do you see a lot of them in the Lake City area?


 This is the first year I ever looked at them thanks to Mich Sportsman. I think they probably been growing here all along and no one picked them. On Walker Road is where my dad grew up. At one time most of the land on both side belonged to my uncles and grand parents. If you go east of 7 mile a couple miles there was a big barn that blew down a few years ago, that is where my grandparents lived. They had 320 acres there


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> This is the first year I ever looked at them thanks to Mich Sportsman. I think they probably been growing here all along and no one picked them. On Walker Road is where my dad grew up. At one time most of the land on both side belonged to my uncles and grand parents. If you go east of 7 mile a couple miles there was a big barn that blew down a few years ago, that is where my grandparents lived. They had 320 acres there


Out of curiousity, I looked on Google maps with the aerial/earth view and I might have seen what looks like a knocked down barn. Which roads is that property between? We are on the west side of 7 Mile. 
We have picked a few morels and chanterelles in the area along with puff balls. We are going to be looking for a lot more fungus from now on. Years ago, we used to have access to 160 acres between Walker and Packingham. The owner decided to post it so we stayed off the property. It sold recently to some guys in Lake City. Oh well, there are only hundreds and hundreds of acres of state land on both sides of 7 Mile to go on.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

The barn was cleaned up last year. It is between Stevens Rd and 7 Mile. Most of the land along Walker road between 7 mile and Star City road has state land behind it. There are only a couple of ways to get to it without crossing private land


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I just cut cooked a bunch tonight. First time trying them, I enjoyed the taste but not a fan of the texture.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I tried them for the first time last night. I thought they were horrible. I'll pass on them next time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I tried them for the first time last night. I thought they were horrible. I'll pass on them next time.


You must have gotten a bad one.


----------

